# Tub Size For New Rack



## Peckoltia (Jan 13, 2017)

G'day 

Just about to knock up a new rack for some hatchling carpet pythons. Wondering what size everyone goes for? these will be the initial tubs the hatchies go into and will remain until they are feeding and sold. 

Currently just looking to do the Sistema containers in the 9.6L rectangular. Dimensions are 35cmX23.5cmX16cm (LxWxH).

What size do other people go for?


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 13, 2017)

Melamine and threaded rod, with nuts and washers to hold each sheet in place. That way you can adjust the height for what you want. You can either use a router for the heat cord, or just tape into place with heatproof tape.


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 24, 2017)

I use 5 L tubs, they are large enough for young hatchlings and I get an extra row in my racks. This is a typical setup for one that just hatched this morning. Temp in hide is 32-33, about 30-31 up on lattice and cool end is 28. The lattice is easy to clean or replace and the rough edges good for shedding, hides are PVC pipe caps, bowls $1.49 at Harris Farm. I spray them a bit every day until 1st shed.


----------

